# Roamio, Moca Help/Questions...Point me in the right direction.



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

Im a new Tivo user and so far, I love it and punch myself in the face for not doing this sooner.

I really only have 1 hiccup and I blame myself for this.  When I built this house 10 years ago, I wired Ethernet in every room except 1. No idea why, but its done and I have to move on..lol

I have 1 Roamio plus, 3 minis with 1 on a wireless bridge (in this room we mentioned above.) As expected the connection works but is spotty and Video on demand isnt a great experience.

Obviously my next thing is Moca. Im pretty technical but still unsure what I need to get this working. With my setup, do I even need a moca adapter? If so, Amazon has some, Tivo has some (which are cheaper) but Im not sure which and how many I need. I think only 1 but not sure. I think I also need that filter (Point-of-entry). 

The cable splitter in the house I could easily join the 2 outlets together and avoid the amplified splitter in the house if that is a good idea. Just not sure what I need or the best way to set this up for what I have (Roamio and 3 minis).

My house has 2 8 port dlink switches which are right next to the cable splitter. I'd love to hide a moca adapter right there if i need one. Like i said, if i'm not explaining anything or you have questions, ask and i'll answer!

Thanks!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ladysman said:


> I'm a new Tivo user and so far, I love it and punch myself in the face for not doing this sooner.
> 
> I really only have 1 hiccup and I blame myself for this.  When I built this house 10 years ago, I wired Ethernet in every room except 1. No idea why, but its done and I have to move on..lol
> 
> ...


Hi,
It sounds like all you would need to go is one or 2 POE /WHDVR filters. One on the main line on the input to the first splitter and possibly one on the cable modem if it is not MoCA compatible. Just install the filter and enable MoCA on your Plus and mini's and check...Some cable modems have either MoCA built in or MoCA filters built in, the Arris / Motorola 6000 series for example.
Edit: This assumes you can get an ethernet connection to the Roamio.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> It sounds like all you would need to go is one or 2 POE /WHDVR filters. One on the main line on the input to the first splitter and possibly one on the cable modem if it is not MoCA compatible. Just install the filter and enable MoCA on your Plus and mini's and check...Some cable modems have either MoCA built in or MoCA filters built in, the Arris / Motorola 6000 series for example.
> Edit: This assumes you can get an ethernet connection to the Roamio.


Yes, roamio is ethernet as is the other 2 minis. Its only this one mini that is not ethernet.

The modem is a Motorola 6141 so i'm sure it's not moca compatible.

Setting this up for moca, do i not use ethernet then at all in the rest of the house for tivo? Why am i so flipping confused on this moca thing..lol

Edit, does enabling moca turn off the ethernet for the roamio?? Right not its connected directly to my router.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ladysman said:


> Yes, roamio is ethernet as is the other 2 minis. Its only this one mini that is not ethernet.
> 
> The modem is a Motorola 6141 so i'm sure it's not moca compatible.
> 
> ...


Hi again,
The Motorola 6141 has a MoCA filter built in, so that is fine. You have the ethernet connected to your Roamio, so if you enable it's builtin MoCA bridge, and set the one mini to use MoCA, you should be good to go. Get that filter for the main line though...asap it will secure your network and enhance the MoCA signals.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi again,
> The Motorola 6141 has a MoCA filter built in, so that is fine. You have the ethernet connected to your Roamio, so if you enable it's builtin MoCA bridge, and set the one mini to use MoCA, you should be good to go. Get that filter for the main line though...asap it will secure your network and enhance the MoCA signals.


Awesome. I'll set that up tonight.

http://www.amazon.com/Filter-MoCA-Cable-Coaxial-Networking/dp/B00DC8IEE6

That filter? It's high priced but i can get it quicker with Prime. Unless there are other recommendations on where to get one of these locally even at a big box store?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ladysman said:


> Awesome. I'll set that up tonight.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Filter-MoCA-Cable-Coaxial-Networking/dp/B00DC8IEE6
> 
> That filter? It's high priced but i can get it quicker with Prime. Unless there are other recommendations on where to get one of these locally even at a big box store?


Hi again,
You don't say who your cable company is, but sometimes they will give you one at the local business office if you tell them you need it for a Tivo. 
A cheaper alternative is ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=MoCA+filter&_sop=15.
If you cable company won't give you one, I would just order one off ebay and run it without the filter for a few days....


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi again,
> You don't say who your cable company is, but sometimes they will give you one at the local business office if you tell them you need it for a Tivo.
> A cheaper alternative is ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=MoCA+filter&_sop=15.
> If you cable company won't give you one, I would just order one off ebay and run it without the filter for a few days....


comcast


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi again,
> You don't say who your cable company is, but sometimes they will give you one at the local business office if you tell them you need it for a Tivo.
> A cheaper alternative is ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=MoCA+filter&_sop=15.
> If you cable company won't give you one, I would just order one off ebay and run it without the filter for a few days....


So what you sent me is a PPC. What i'm reading is I need a POE. The POE is much more expensive even on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MoCA-PO...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6f27d25


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ladysman said:


> So what you sent me is a PPC. What i'm reading is I need a POE. The POE is much more expensive even on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MoCA-PO...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf6f27d25


Hi, 
The manufacturer is not important. Any POE or Whole Home DVR filter will do the job, they are functionally the same. The one's with a rubber weather seal are designed for the outdoor connection but they will work fine indoors. "POE" stands for "point of entry". That just means it is positioned on the main feed where it enters your home. It's usually enclosed in a plastic box. Comcast will likely send a tech to install the filter but they will almost certainly charge you for a service call.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The manufacturer is not important. Any POE or Whole Home DVR filter will do the job, they are functionally the same. The one's with a rubber weather seal are designed for the outdoor connection but they will work fine indoors. "POE" stands for "point of entry". That just means it is positioned on the main feed where it enters your home. It's usually enclosed in a plastic box. Comcast will likely send a tech to install the filter but they will almost certainly charge you for a service call.


Thanks. I went with the amazon one simply because i could easily next day air it and guarantee delivery tomorrow. I'll enable the moca tomorrow and install filter and report back. Appreciate your assistance! Glad I didn't order any adapters! lol


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

Wanted to update that the moca filter came and I hooked it up and enabled the moca network on the roamio and the 1 mini. All is well and working. I still have netflix issues on this one box where it errors but i'll deal with it later.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I just thought I'd point out that the Ethernet port on the Mini is only 100 mbps whereas with MoCA on the mini I'm getting close to 300. So I'd check that and possibly use MoCA for all the Minis.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

gespears said:


> I just thought I'd point out that the Ethernet port on the Mini is only 100 mbps whereas with MoCA on the mini I'm getting close to 300. So I'd check that and possibly use MoCA for all the Minis.


I've got netflix issues....period. The roamio won't display any album art or even start a video.

The Mini version 2 simply errors out.

The mini version one take 3-5 times or more to even get netflix connected. This is on Moca or ethernet. The issues i'm seeing is a problem other than network issue. The apple tv's i have work perfectly fine on netflix.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I've seen that Netflix issue mentioned in other threads as well. If you haven't, you might want to call TiVo support and fuss at them. 

But my point was that I'm getting more than double the speed over MoCA vs. Ethernet port. Not that it's that import, but I think it's better to have a little speed in the bank if needed. I wasn't addressing the Netflix issue directly. 

Anyway good luck with your system.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

gespears said:


> I've seen that Netflix issue mentioned in other threads as well. If you haven't, you might want to call TiVo support and fuss at them.
> 
> But my point was that I'm getting more than double the speed over MoCA vs. Ethernet port. Not that it's that import, but I think it's better to have a little speed in the bank if needed. I wasn't addressing the Netflix issue directly.
> 
> Anyway good luck with your system.


I like the fact that the moca is built into the new Tivo's. Its sooo easy to setup. I almost ordered 2 moca adapters as I didn't even think they came with it. Glad I found out before I ordered.


----------

